# Digitrax DB200 vs DCS200



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a digitrax DCS200 (super chief) for a command station. I would like to ask if a DB200 would be every bit as good as a DCS200 for a booster? I know the DCS series is better for programing, but as a booster does it matter? The DBs sure cost less on ebay. I saw some used DB200s on ebay sell today for $103. Not bad for 8 more amps.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You've answered it yourself.The DB series are boosters with limited programming capacities while the DCS's are full featured command station.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Is the 'limited programming capacity' of the DB series that it can do OPS Mode programming since it just sends to the track what it gets from a 'command module' but does not have the 'programming track' feature?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a couple DCS200's. One I use as main and one that is used as a booster but is a backup in case the main dies. I also have several DB200's and they all work great together.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Sean...2 DCS200 and several DB200...just curious...how huge is your layout and/or fleet?That's a lot of power.


----------

